# Official Game Thread....... Alabama vs FSU



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2017)

Lets go NOLES!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2017)

Wonder why Mouthew6 hasn't posted any pre-game stats for this game? Was really looking forward to them. 

I like the 'Noles over Bama in this one. 'Noles gonna cause Mouthew's Internet to go out later tonight.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Wonder why Mouthew6 hasn't posted any pre-game stats for this game? Was really looking forward to them.
> 
> I like the 'Noles over Bama in this one. 'Noles gonna cause Mouthew's Internet to go out later tonight.


Yes.......it will be down for 2 weeks!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2017)

Where's all the bama fans?Woody's only have one now?And he's MIA.


----------



## tcward (Sep 2, 2017)

Bama starts 0-1 tonight.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

roll tide


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2017)

Bama fans worried bout this one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Wonder why Mouthew6 hasn't posted any pre-game stats for this game? Was really looking forward to them.
> 
> I like the 'Noles over Bama in this one. 'Noles gonna cause Mouthew's Internet to go out later tonight.



you read the godog thread. this is a tossup game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Wonder why Mouthew6 hasn't posted any pre-game stats for this game? Was really looking forward to them.
> 
> I like the 'Noles over Bama in this one. 'Noles gonna cause Mouthew's Internet to go out later tonight.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 2, 2017)

Who is winning


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 2, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> who is winning



0-0


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 2, 2017)

Adam Griffith 2.0.....
RDT

Looking forward to a great game!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2017)

Tough times for Bama missing 1st 42-yard FG attempt & in the red zone with no TD, but found a way to get on the board with a 2nd time field goal. 

EDIT #1:  FSU threatening near goal line. 

EDIT #2:  Uh oh, FSU TD.  Looking forward to seeing how strong Bama will respond.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 2, 2017)

What is FSU offense doing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 2, 2017)

Waiting on 4th quarter


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> What is FSU offense doing.



Scoring a TD.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Scoring a TD.



Thanks for the play by play.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

roll tide. nice drive fsu


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice Drive FSU. HATS OFF to Francois. Getting smacked hard and hanging in there.
RDT.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm in California rite now.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Bammer responds 10-7.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

roll tide. looks like hurts learned to throw the ball.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow, that was a quick Bama 2-min. TD ending in a 53-yard scoring pass play. 

Intensity stepped up in 2nd Qtr. for some good close game competition.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Who is winning





kmckinnie said:


> What is FSU offense doing.



This may help below . . . 



http://scores.espn.com/college-football/playbyplay?gameId=400933827 

or

http://www.ncaa.com/game/football/fbs/2017/09/02/florida-st-alabama/play-by-play
*
Play-by-Play*


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2017)

Good D stand by Bama.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 2, 2017)

Great first half by both teams!

RDT


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2017)

Yep, some tough Bama D.

Bama rejects FSU FG with block & down field run to end the half.  

Will be interesting who can make the better halftime adjustments to take the win.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

bama up by 6.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 2, 2017)

Great D line stand by the Noles.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

seminoles imploding now


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

roll tide.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 2, 2017)

Td bama!!!!

Rdt


----------



## bullgator (Sep 2, 2017)

FSU is shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 2, 2017)

Int bama!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 2, 2017)

As i said earlier.........Adam Griffith 2.0


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2017)

NCAA going to get a threatening call from saban next week about these referees calling penalties on Alabama


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 2, 2017)

Looking like Francois dying to play in the crimson jersey in the second half.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 2, 2017)

RT roll.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 2, 2017)

Great win for Bama. Much respect for the FSU defense. Very tough the entire game.
Hoping Francois's injury is not as serious as it appears. He'll be in our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.
Roll Tide!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2017)

After watching that game not sure why all the hype? FSU still has bad offensive line, hurts can't throw, bama has very good defense again.

Very sloppy at times by both teams but expected for first game of season. 

I don't think Bama will score as many points on defense as they did last year, but as long as they can run the ball, they will be in it until the end. I don't see FSU any better than they where last year. Very good team but end with 2-3 loses.


----------



## weagle (Sep 3, 2017)

Could be the speed on FSU, but I thought Hurts actually looked like he had lost a step vs last year.  

Still a solid performance by Bama.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2017)

Congrats Bama


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 3, 2017)

Disapointing game - Bama still rules.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> After watching that game not sure why all the hype? FSU still has bad offensive line, hurts can't throw, bama has very good defense again.
> 
> Very sloppy at times by both teams but expected for first game of season.
> 
> I don't think Bama will score as many points on defense as they did last year, but as long as they can run the ball, they will be in it until the end. I don't see FSU any better than they where last year. Very good team but end with 2-3 loses.



bama or fsu would have spanked osu.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> After watching that game not sure why all the hype? FSU still has bad offensive line, hurts can't throw, bama has very good defense again.
> 
> Very sloppy at times by both teams but expected for first game of season.
> 
> I don't think Bama will score as many points on defense as they did last year, but as long as they can run the ball, they will be in it until the end. I don't see FSU any better than they where last year. Very good team but end with 2-3 loses.



Snookums, you just don't understand SEC foozbawl...

Both teams brought the defense which prevented both teams offense from performing to it's fullest potential. But then, that's what good defenses are suppose to do. 

Last year Bama's defense was weak on pass coverage. Not so much this season. It was good to see some of the defensive gaps getting filled. 

Offense? I think Francois is one of the better QB's in college football today. It doesn't matter how good you are though, when you are up against a very good defense. I sincerely hope his injury isn't long term and he can get back in the game. 

Hurtz? I think the very aggressive FSU defense shut his potential down. It was a bad test for Bama's first game offense, but then again, it exposed flaws in the O-line for Bama that need to be worked on. Hurtz passing is better I believe, and it will be shown in future games. His running seems to have gotten worse. Instead of all out point 'A' to point 'B' running he seemed to be running with hesitance, as if he was running scared instead of with intent. That could have been attributed to the highly aggressive offense that FSU brought also. 

First games are never good games to judge your season by. Things will always change and typically these games are used to evaluate where those changes are needed.  For the first / evaluation game to be such a high intensity / profile game is what is crazy. If Saban can make the necessary corrections it should be a dominate season from here to the end when we meet yet another ACC team for the NC. It could even be FSU this time for a second meeting.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snookums, you just don't understand SEC foozbawl...
> 
> Both teams brought the defense which prevented both teams offense from performing to it's fullest potential. But then, that's what good defenses are suppose to do.
> 
> ...



Future  fsu 1 st rounder Matthew Thomas is a dang beast and he had a big impact on Hurts running game yesterday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> Future  fsu 1 st rounder Matthew Thomas is a dang beast and he had a big impact on Hurts running game yesterday.



Yes he did, but I was speaking more to Hurtz hesitations and jukes that cost him additional yardage on his runs. He didn't do that last year. He was either running scared and making bad decisions on his running or something has changed in his training, and not for the better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes he did, but I was speaking more to Hurtz hesitations and jukes that cost him additional yardage on his runs. He didn't do that last year. He was either running scared and making bad decisions on his running or something has changed in his training, and not for the better.



He was trying to be a quarterback and not a running back..

Good win Bammers. FSU sucks and if that is the best the ACC has... Well... Go Tech!


----------



## cramer (Sep 3, 2017)

Congrats to Bama
Great defense on both sides
Bama special teams


----------



## elfiii (Sep 3, 2017)

The first half was a great game. Both teams played with intensity and emotion and it was a classic defensive battle. The Noles either lynched themselves in the third quarter and then the wheels came off or the wheels came off and then they lynched themselves. We report, you decide.

I don't think even tOSU could have beaten Bama in the second half.     Their defense is a bone crusher.

Speaking of defense - Paging Butch Jones. Alabama's defense is what a brick wall looks like Butch. Less mortar, more bricks and stack the bricks straight.

Tough break for Francois. He's a good QB and the Noles will need him back. Hope he isn't hurt bad.

Congrats to Bama on a big win. Y'all are the team to beat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Watched the replay this morning. After i got tangled in a barbwire fence yesterday and landed flat on my back i was ready for Aleve and bed . I DID find the dove though. Watched the first half and went to bed.
I liked what i saw out of our defense and the offense did make some use out of the gifts that FSU gave us. The Noles are a great team and hope that Francois recovers back but it sure looked iffy.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2017)

As Nick says it was not pretty. But we won. The team knows they have to work  and they will to get better. Bama could have scored allot more. They had the chance and just could not close the deal. FSU defence was tuff and thjey will get better. Next week the play Clems Son and hope they do well. My wife and Daughter will be in T town next week end.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2017)

We will know more about bama when they finally play somebody,but that will be a while


----------



## lampern (Sep 3, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> We will know more about bama when they finally play somebody,but that will be a while



Are you saying FSU is a nobody?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Being reported that Francois is out for the year with a torn patella tendon.
Expensive win for Bama too. We lost two starting linebackers for the season with the injuries.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2017)

Just saw the news. Hate to see that. Kids a baller


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2017)

lampern said:


> Are you saying FSU is a nobody?



They didnt look so hot .They look like a top 3 team to you?They'll be lucky to be in the top 25 at the end of the year


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> They didnt look so hot .They look like a top 3 team to you?They'll be lucky to be in the top 25 at the end of the year



They didn't play app state


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> They didn't play app state



The O line sux,it was just a matter of time before frenchy got killed,special teams was awful,running game was awful......etc!!!How they were ranked #3 is beyond me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

bama or fsu would have beat the dogs by more than double digits. bama by as many as nick wants to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> The O line sux,it was just a matter of time before frenchy got killed,special teams was awful,running game was awful......etc!!!How they were ranked #3 is beyond me.



You must have been watching a different game than the rest of us. That or you're a Techie and don't have a clue what a real football team looks like anyway.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must have been watching a different game than the rest of us. That or you're a Techie and don't have a clue what a real football team looks like anyway.



wont be long until they are all nestled away in the foid plots for the fall.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must have been watching a different game than the rest of us. That or you're a Techie and don't have a clue what a real football team looks like anyway.



2 interceptions,blocked punt,blocked field goal,fumble recoveryon a kick off,210 yds passing,40 yds rushing,3 sacks........Yea thats a offensive juggernaut for you


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> bama or fsu would have beat the dogs by more than double digits. bama by as many as nick wants to.



Well if they did i wouldnt run off, disappear and sulk for two weeks


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Well if they did i wouldnt run off, disappear and sulk for two weeks



your view is getting tiring. lets talk about what your loser dogs have done for you lately. are you a loyal fan who attends games.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Well if they did i wouldnt run off, disappear and sulk for two weeks



i didnt. i congratulated clemson.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> your view is getting tiring. lets talk about what your loser dogs have done for you lately. are you a loyal fan who attends games.



Your getting annoying,let's talk about how you pulled a disappearing act when bama lost to Clemson last year


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

answer my question. are you a loyal dog fan and go to any games. what are your thoughts on your team. do you like fromm. how well do you think your team will do this year. offer some magical insight. make a prediction for the game with the irish. you come across as one of the types slayer outed in the uga game thread. have a great day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> 2 interceptions,blocked punt,blocked field goal,fumble recoveryon a kick off,210 yds passing,40 yds rushing,3 sacks........Yea thats a offensive juggernaut for you



How good would you expect a better offense to perform, oh lets say just on the outside chance that they just faced quite possibly the best defense in the nation? 

Can a really good defense make a good offense look bad?

You sure you're not a Techie?


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snookums, you just don't understand SEC foozbawl...
> .



Oh believe me, been hearing that excuse for bad sec offenses for years!!!

Again, watched the game again and saw lots of sloppy play, hurtz not seeing receivers that were open or late on throw, FSU oline didn't get magically fixed and it showed. 

But as I said first game of year and went about as expected. 

Gonna be a long season and no matter the perception after week one, it will be a lot different by week 10!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> answer my question. are you a loyal dog fan and go to any games. what are your thoughts on your team. do you like fromm. how well do you think your team will do this year. offer some magical insight. make a prediction for the game with the irish. you come across as one of the types slayer outed in the uga game thread. have a great day.



Why don't you tell us about how you disappeared after bama lost to Clemson?I can pull the thread up if you like


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Why don't you tell us about how you disappeared after bama lost to Clemson?I can pull the thread up if you like



Most of us disappear once the season is over, unless you're a butt hurt fan of another club living vicariously through another team or conference thinking you might have something to prove by bowing up and thumping your chest on an internet forum. 

For most of us there is a life to live out there outside of football once it is over. Others, not so much. 

Personally I was happy for Dabo and what he had accomplished, and will be happy for him again if he pulls it off again. Just as I would be happy for Kirby, but that is less likely given the level of negativity his fans wallow in constantly. 

UGA fans seem to be the worlds worst armchair quarterbacks. I just chalk it up to their real world job dissatisfaction leading them to an ethereal state of believing each and every one would be the best college football head coach that ever lived. 

You seem to be trying to prove a point by trolling this particular thread? Is it your shoe size? The roll of $100 bills you carry around with you? or what? What do you have to prove here in a thread that is not about a team you could give two flips about? If I didn't know better I'd say you were a previously banned member from here that used to like Miami, then it was LSU, then who knows because his real life never could come up to par with his imaginary forum life.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2017)

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2017)

go noles.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 5, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> The O line sux,it was just a matter of time before frenchy got killed,special teams was awful,running game was awful......etc!!!How they were ranked #3 is beyond me.



I was actually impressed by the OLine.  Considering they were going against a top 3 DLine.

Special teams WERE awful.  

I thought it was good getting Bama early since they were breaking in alot new defenders, but I overlooked one thing.  It was just as good for Bama to get us early since we were breaking in pretty much all new skill position players.

Without the injury to Francois, there is no doubt that we'd be in position to get a second shot at Bama.  Even with him out, we'll still get a decent bowl game.  The defense will win us most of our games, and Akers flashed what we can look forward to in the second quarter Saturday night.  

Now, other than Bama, who in the top 5 actually looked like a top 5 team?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!



Idjit


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How good would you expect a better offense to perform, oh lets say just on the outside chance that they just faced quite possibly the best defense in the nation?
> 
> Can a really good defense make a good offense look bad?
> 
> You sure you're not a Techie?



Funny thing is, I bet Bama's offense looks alot better the rest of the season.  If we didn't face the best defense in the nation, you may have.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Now, other than Bama, who in the top 5 actually looked like a top 5 team?


Clemson


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Most of us disappear once the season is over, unless you're a butt hurt fan of another club living vicariously through another team or conference thinking you might have something to prove by bowing up and thumping your chest on an internet forum.
> 
> For most of us there is a life to live out there outside of football once it is over. Others, not so much.
> 
> ...


Haha,I think your the one living in the imaginary world and angry.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 6, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Clemson



True 

Personally, if Bama is the best team in the nation, then FSU looked like a top 5 team to me.  Don't let that score fool you, that game could have gone either without out turnover fest.  Bama's offense didn't want any of our defense, either.

The best team won, but the losing team definitely belonged on the field with them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> True
> 
> Personally, if Bama is the best team in the nation, then FSU looked like a top 5 team to me.  Don't let that score fool you, that game could have gone either without out turnover fest.  Bama's offense didn't want any of our defense, either.
> 
> The best team won, but the losing team definitely belonged on the field with them.



yep


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey guys. Just wanna say it warms my heart to see fish hawk get ripped for being a troll. Keep up the good work.

Go Noles!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Haha,I think your the one living in the imaginary world and angry.



BigRedJuan, that you?

Don't try and think so much. We hate to see you in so much pain.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2017)

southGAlefty said:


> Hey guys. Just wanna say it warms my heart to see fish hawk get ripped for being a troll. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Go Noles!



Did the noles get that little QB situation worked out?Are they still screwed?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BigRedJuan, that you?
> 
> Don't try and think so much. We hate to see you in so much pain.



Your spending way too much time on internet forums and it's starting to melt your brain.18 hours a day is way too much!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Your spending way too much time on internet forums and it's starting to melt your brain.18 hours a day is way too much!!!





It must take you at least 45 minutes to type a sentence such as that. My work day consist of on average 12 to 14 hours, most of it in the field. It is nothing to rip out 20 or 30 post in the early morning or late evening in response to morons that can't count and can't type faster than four words a minute. 

You must be BigRedJuan's twin, you can't address the topic of a thread, but instead consistently troll the participants in a thread. 

What's the matter, your bridge get washed away when Irma came through?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It must take you at least 45 minutes to type a sentence such as that. *My work day consist of on average 12 to 14 hours,* most of it in the field. It is nothing to rip out 20 or 30 post in the early morning or late evening in response to morons that can't count and can't type faster than four words a minute.
> 
> You must be BigRedJuan's twin, you can't address the topic of a thread, but instead consistently troll the participants in a thread.
> 
> What's the matter, your bridge get washed away when Irma came through?


Maybe thats why your so bitter and insist on being the king of the internet forums.......Cyberspace cowboy internet junkie!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Maybe thats why your so bitter





Yep, BigRedJuan wannabe. 

Pathetic really. 

May I ask, who is your college football team?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, BigRedJuan wannabe.
> 
> Pathetic really.
> 
> May I ask, who is your college football team?



Later,some of us have to work and cant spend the whole day in cyberspace!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Later,some of us have to work and cant spend the whole day in cyberspace!!!



So you don't have one. 

You truly are a pathetic mama's basement, cheeto's eating, beanbag sitting, xbox generation Troll aren't you? 

Such a sad existence.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you don't have one.
> 
> You truly are a pathetic mama's basement, cheeto's eating, beanbag sitting, xbox generation Troll aren't you?
> 
> Such a sad existence.



You must not know who your talking too!!!Take a deep breath,theys a whole world out here,back away from the keyboard,put the phone down and check it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> You must not know who your talking too!!!Take a deep breath,theys a whole world out here,back away from the keyboard,put the phone down and check it out.



You have an interesting profile. 

Member for 10 years but just started posting this year? 

That screams of a shadow account of someone that is dual registered, or a double registry set up by someone that frequently get's banned from forums and knows the ins and outs of staying on a forum, regardless of how useless their banter is. How many accounts do you really have on GON?

Or perhaps your our old buddy 243, aka JM. Is that you, you sniveling little weazel? Always goading good standing members into crossing the line so you could exert your Wally Cox alter ego of authority over them? 

Which is it Fish Hack? How many accounts do you have on GON? 

You don't have to answer that. The truth will float to the top before long now, just like all good gas filled excrement does.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> You must not know who your talking too!!!Take a deep breath,theys a whole world out here,back away from the keyboard,put the phone down and check it out.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have an interesting profile.
> 
> Member for 10 years but just started posting this year?
> 
> ...


Reading comprehension must not be your strong suit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Reading comprehension must not be your strong suit



I thought you had to go to work? Whassamatta? Mama lock you in the basement?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 22, 2017)

GO!!!DAWGS!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 22, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Did the noles get that little QB situation worked out?Are they still screwed?



We'll know more tomorrow I guess. Blackman is a high-ceiling/low-floor boom or bust kinda guy according to all the recruiting chatter. They're calling him Slim Reaper apparently, lol, he's 6'5-185lbs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


>



Nope! Vols suck!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Later,some of us have to work and cant spend the whole day in cyberspace!!!



or fishing


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2017)

NC State hung 27 on the noles and beat them on their own field.....lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> NC State hung 27 on the noles and beat them on their own field.....lol



Without their star QB. 

Just how is your Alma Mater GS Eagles doing this season btw? Have they even mustered two touchdowns in a game yet?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2017)

lampern said:


> Are you saying FSU is a nobody?







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Without their star QB.
> 
> Just how is your Alma Mater GS Eagles doing this season btw? Have they even mustered two touchdowns in a game yet?



They didn't hang 27 on the QB,lol......Focus Factor


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> They didn't hang 27 on the QB,lol......Focus Factor



Comprehension man. Answer my question.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2017)

Looks like the Bama win over FSU ain't looking so quality right now.....lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Looks like the Bama win over FSU ain't looking so quality right now.....lol



Go Eagles. 

Ain't that right Big "Ol Red" Juan?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2017)

Can't deny the truth Miguel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Can't deny the truth Miguel


If you were a Tennessee fan you could.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2017)

Lol


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 9, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> They didnt look so hot .They look like a top 3 team to you?They'll be lucky to be in the top 25 at the end of the year



Bump!!!FSU,LOL


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 28, 2017)

Bama could only score 24 on the noles.....Boston College scored 35,lol.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 28, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Bama could only score 24 on the noles.....Boston College scored 35,lol.



Alabama mAde it possible for  BC to do that good. Took the want to win right out of them. Broke there  Spirit , took the fight from them. There season ended that night. 
To BC beating the noles is a big deal. It made no difference to the nole players. They have no drive now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Alabama mAde it possible for  BC to do that good. Took the want to win right out of them. Broke there  Spirit , took the fight from them. There season ended that night.
> To BC beating the noles is a big deal. It made no difference to the nole players. They have no drive now.



and put their great qb out for the season.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 2, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Where's all the bama fans?Woody's only have one now?And he's MIA.





fish hawk said:


> Bama fans worried bout this one.





fish hawk said:


> We will know more about bama when they finally play somebody,but that will be a while





lampern said:


> Are you saying FSU is a nobody?





fish hawk said:


> They didnt look so hot .They look like a top 3 team to you?They'll be lucky to be in the top 25 at the end of the year





fish hawk said:


> The O line sux,it was just a matter of time before frenchy got killed,special teams was awful,running game was awful......etc!!!How they were ranked #3 is beyond me.





fish hawk said:


> 2 interceptions,blocked punt,blocked field goal,fumble recoveryon a kick off,210 yds passing,40 yds rushing,3 sacks........Yea thats a offensive juggernaut for you





fish hawk said:


> Did the noles get that little QB situation worked out?Are they still screwed?





fish hawk said:


> They didn't hang 27 on the QB,lol......Focus Factor





fish hawk said:


> Looks like the Bama win over FSU ain't looking so quality right now.....lol





fish hawk said:


> Bump!!!FSU,LOL





fish hawk said:


> Bama could only score 24 on the noles.....Boston College scored 35,lol.


How bout dat!!


----------



## MAGA (Nov 2, 2017)

FSU has done Bama no favors after the loss in Atlanta as far as the SOS goes.


----------

